# Pompano in the surf



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

When is the best time to catch them in Navarre? Except for sandflea what other baits are good for them? Thanks.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Still a little early for pomps. March / April. Fresh dead peeled shrimp also work good. Pomp jigs made by Conner (found in most bait stores around here) are excellent when you want to use artificial.

Also do yourself a favor, search j_purdy on here and read his posts. You can learn most everything about pomp fishing just by following him.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There's a lot of good pomp fishermen on here. If you research pomp fishing throughout the forum you will find a ton of info that many have written.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have found the middle of April good, either sand fleas if they are in or fresh peeled shrimp pieces (not whole shrimp) Use scissors to cut them in half. 2 hook Walmart bottom rig out past the first sand bar in the morning and you should be ok


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i caught a 16" pomp on new years day on a frozen sandflea right after dark. so it got me thinking that our abnormally warm winter kept a few of em here. shrimp are also good but i cant keep the catfish off of em long enough to hook a pompano. im gonna be back in town the first weekend in March to try and hook some more


----------

